# General > Application Testing >  [Android] Testing your Speed via a Mobile App Seeking Testers, open beta

## jdc20181

Howdy! 

The app tests your Browsing speed, and is apart of a larger project. Short name is SpeedTest, but the long name is Beffs SpeedTest Project. The app is now in open beta testing. 

The app is *not* on the app store yet, so when you install you will be asked by the Android security settings, to enable from "Unknown" sources, I appologize, but I must make sure it is almost perfect before releasing. 

You can get it from here Its a cordova application, and is hosted by phonegap. 

Updating is a breeze, I send notifications when a update is available all you do is open the app, click update, and the process is done automatically * for completion the app must stay open* 


Beta testers will need to redownload afterwards, but will be sent a special code (eventually) when I add in-apps and such. 

Even as a IOS user myself, I am not currently looking at releasing for IOS, its simply too expensive for me to do at this time. It is a open source project, so you wish to donate - it would be appreciated. 

Bugs should be sent either on this thread or in the support chat or on the official Github Respo). 

The Live non-mobile version is  here

IOS users are redirected to a mobile version, and Android users are redirected where they can optionially use the app instead of the mobile version. 

Features:

Tests your speed in BPS KBPS and MBPS - It has been accurately tested to around 1 GBPS, but with wifi, it was greatly reduced. Overall accuracy is about 80-90% 

A Guide is also included on all the versions - The app may not have it, really I forget, but if it don't its available when you first visit the official site. 

No ADS - I tried ads before, didn't like how they ruined my simple layout. Its meant to be usable for anyone, all ages, even a 5 year old could use it. 

Free - And open source, I will never charge for the app or service itself, but in the future I will need to support my app, so premium features will be added eventually. 

Whats my IP? - Your IP is securely shown on all platforms!

Other Info! - I removed this feature from the App, because its obvious your configuration. IOS/other mobiles, and desktop has this feature, it shows your Langauge, OS, Browser, and browser version. 


* Questions* 

If you have questions, let me know, the support chat is open. I am the only one who maintains the project, so it could be up to 72 hours before I see your message. 

Thanks!

----------

